# Voice Over Samples



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Someone sent me an email mentioning that the links on my site don't work. I think they need to update their browser, but just in case here are some samples. Enjoy!!!
www.discountvoiceovers.com/ZombiesandGhoulsProtected.mp3
www.discountvoiceovers.com/VictimsProtected.mp3
www.discountvoiceovers.com/CommercialsDVO.mp3
www.discountvoiceovers.com/GreetingsProtected.mp3


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

Very nice, I haven't visited your site, but do you do custom voice overs?


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes, send me a script. My prices are on my site www.discountvoiceovers.com.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Isn't that my script? The one under Victims that says "I've been buried so long...waiting for an eternitiy..."? Wheres my royalties!!! LOL! Just kidding, of course. Wait till you see the prop I'm using that for. Amazing work you do!


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

Cool I will check it out and bookmark it. I won't need it until next year because I am taking the year off because of other engagements this year. I basically just need something for my animated show like and intro or outro but I will get with you about it when I need it and keep it in mind.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Tex, 
Taking a year off, blasphemy!!! 

Doc,
How about this, I'll drop my lawsuit against you for impersonating a surgeon and I won't owe you any royalties It'll be a wash. 
Get me some video of that prop already!


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

Yea I know it is depressing but it is ether decorate or take my kid t-o-t or she can't go. Plus with it being on Friday night football is HUGE in Texas and that night is Homecoming and on top of that it is against our cross town rival so the city will pretty much be shut down. So no use to decorate if I am not going to be there and everyone will be at the game...LoL

Yea I am bummed but it gives me a year to do some more planning and building and come back bigger and strong next year to make up for it.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Not to hi-jack this thread, but Texan78 you need to move. Halloween should always come before football IMHO.


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

Not in Texas....LoL I am sure everyone has seen Friday Night lights both the movie and the TV Show. It really is like that in Texas. Cities all across Texas pretty much shut down on Friday night. 

It's ok, ether way I couldn't do it because my wife is a nurse and she has to work that night so it is my turn to take the kiddo t-o-t. So I couldn't do one anyways and still be able to take her. Trust me it is hard, my daughter said she would rather do a display then go t-o-t. She is such a trooper...LoL, but the wifey won't allow that and she has final say...LoL


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

djchrisb said:


> Doc,
> How about this, I'll drop my lawsuit against you for impersonating a surgeon and I won't owe you any royalties It'll be a wash.
> Get me some video of that prop already!


It's almost done, just have some very complex wiring to do on it. It's another servo/toymotor circuit thing, and while I though it would be one of the easiest props I've done, it's turned out to be one of more complex ones. Oh BTW, was that you I accidentally removed the testicals from? Oooops, my bad! Ok, it's a wash.


----------



## consultlkr (Sep 9, 2008)

Texan78 - you guys need to talk to your school district! My kids HS football game is on Thursday night. It would have been a very hard choice to make if it was on Friday (my daughters on the drill team) - I'm just glad the district got their priorities straight! ;-)


----------

